
Show HN: A New Concept for Programming Tutorials - matthiaswh
http://tardis.matthiashager.com/programming-tutorial-demo/
======
gervase
I like the concept and implementation of the proposed improvements, but I
think it starts off a bit too slow - lots of repetition in 2 through 6. The
reader doesn't know what's coming, so you're asking a lot for them to sit
through those "boring" bits.

Also, information on how to deploy this concept on other sites might also be
useful, especially given the venue. Maybe even use the project itself as the
tutorial?

~~~
matthiaswh
You're absolutely right! As someone who does marketing for a living I'm
completely unsatisfied with the "pitch." But I had to get over the mental
block of publishing this and go live with something that isn't yet perfect.

Appreciate the feedback. My next step is to publish a couple small tutorials
so there are more live examples of the concept.

------
asus-wrt
The concept is great. Is there a GitHub repo?

~~~
matthiaswh
There is not a repo yet. The demo is running a lightweight vue.js app for the
front end. In the MVP spirit, I simply hard coded the tutorial steps and code
revisions in the JavaScript. Reading and processing repository diffs has held
me back from creating this for such a long time, but I wanted to throw
something out there and this was the easiest route to publishing a concept
demo.

I'd be happy to publish the front end on GitHub, but without the ability to
read from a repository it isn't functional for anything beyond a demo.

